# Primary Schools



## lall_joe

We are moving from the US to Singapore in June and would like advice on good schools that are reasonably priced. Have 2 kids who will be going to Grade 4 and Grade 1 next year. Looked into UWC but dont think i can afford it. Any other international schools that have good quality education but more affordable price? Thanks.


----------



## TechnoWriter

lall_joe said:


> We are moving from the US to Singapore in June and would like advice on good schools that are reasonably priced. Have 2 kids who will be going to Grade 4 and Grade 1 next year. Looked into UWC but dont think i can afford it. Any other international schools that have good quality education but more affordable price? Thanks.


Hi Joe, 
You might want to check out Singapore American School, Singapore American School, its a bit to the north.
Central location might be Overseas Family, ofs.edu.sg, which my youngest brother attended.
There's also the Canadian International School @ Canadian International School Singapore 

For a more Singapore flavored schoool, perhaps you wanna try ACS International @ ACS (International) SINGAPORE | Nurturing Future Leaders and Global Citizens. & SJI @ Welcome to SJI International

I think these are the more well known schools.
Else you can also refer to Wikipedia @List_of_international_schools_in_Singapore

Welcome to Singapore!


----------

